# Estate animals



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 12, 2012)

I am wondering what plans you may have made for your animals after you pass away? Leave them a supporting but perhaps un-interested spouse, Kids, grandkids.

Are your wishes or interest written down?

I guess if you have a single tortoise as a pet this may not carry much significance for you. But many people have dozens of animals that are essentially worth a great deal of $$, at least in the sense of replacement by species, sex, and captivity status (captive bred, Long term captive), CITES I animal, etc. 

If you had three adult radiated that breed regularly, they are sorta beyond a simple dollar value (I'm sure someone could sort it out), the point is, what are your human survivors going to do?

I have not a plan myself, just wondering if any of you do?

Will


----------



## tortadise (Dec 12, 2012)

For now. All the CITES I animals I am in possession of are to dispersed to conservation groups within the native regions they are found. The CITES II, and CITES III, with the exception of platynota, elongata, forsteni, spinosa, manouria, and some others being CITES II those also are to be relocated to conservation groups of TSA Asian conservation facility. All the reds, yellows, hingebacks, greeks, russiansetc... go to specific small zoos I felt were suitable for the time being. Some other South African species will be dispersed to conservation centers in Europe. However myself being rather young and having so many species. I have no heirs (as of yet) and possibly might not have any at all. So time really, is of the key factor for me. But this is always a great question of many tort lovers. Especially the old living ones like, Nigra, Gigantea, and Radiata.


----------



## wellington (Dec 12, 2012)

I only have one leopard. I told my nephew he was getting him. He said okay. My son, who should be getting him, doesn't want him


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 12, 2012)

My grandson will be getting my sulcata which will be in my will and my daughter and son in law already know about.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Dec 12, 2012)

It won't be for many many years but when the time comes hopefully I will have a family member to pass them down to, if not then I will have to sell them off.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 12, 2012)

WalkingRock is going to a Grand-Daughter who is 1 year younger than WalkingRock. Eros and Gaia are still in limbo...


----------



## BodaTort1 (Dec 12, 2012)

My 4 Sullies will go to my grandchildren my oldest son is only 20, so no grandchildren yet, Thank god. So they will go to which ever shows interest, responsibility, and ability to meet all their needs.


----------



## jtrux (Dec 12, 2012)

My gf gives me hell about this. She thinks im the only person in the world who likes tortoises and when i die there wont be anyone to care for them.


----------



## Baoh (Dec 12, 2012)

My fiancee is also a Biologist, so she would have them, but I do not think she would want the burden of taking care of them. I have been grooming her on prices and avenues to sell, though. I am still rather young, so there is quite a bit of time unless the unfortunate occurs. I would hope to pass some down to my currently nonexistent offspring, but I would likely sell most off at some point well beyond retirement, as they provide an income stream for now. At the very least, and good fortune permitting, I would like my Aldabra to be passed down through the generations. While I might like the business piece to be inherited similarly, I realize that interests vary and the chances of a family line maintaining an unorthodox model such as mine are not of a high probability.


----------



## Nerdling (Dec 12, 2012)

I have an informal 'Godmother' for my Cherryhead tort. She's loves her, and has a stable living situation, and is obsessive about providing the best care for her animals. At the very least, she would find a very good home for my wee one.


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Well as for my best buddy Cooper, as it stands he is going to be sent to California to ascott (Angela), as I know she will give him the best possible care as I do now. And if that is not an option due to her job or any other reason, then I have a couple of other friends on her that will be asked. Its hard for me to think about cause even tho I know 4 a fact he will be very well take'n care of, I don't think many people will do what I do as what I do may be a little extreme..


----------



## cherylim (Dec 13, 2012)

If anything happened to me at the moment, I'm sure my fiance would keep looking after Emrys. My plan for the future is to have children and hope they like him!


----------



## theTurtleRoom (Dec 13, 2012)

I will (generally) leave them to good friend(s) in the hobby. Tortadise's plans have great merit, and things like that are already under consideration, as well. I am already listed in another friend's will to receive all his animals, equipment, and supplies if he and his wife would both die at the same time. If he would go first, I am to help his wife get them all to good places.

Great topic, Will. Stuff any serious keeper should be considering.


----------



## shellysmom (Dec 13, 2012)

My kids will be fighting over which ones they get, so I'm not worried.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Dec 13, 2012)

My daughter stands to inherit my torts, but I'm hoping to outlive them!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 13, 2012)

My young children have already decided which animals they want when I am too old to care for them. Otherwise animals on loan will be returned to their owner. If my chelonian partner goes first I stand to have many more animals to care for.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2012)

A thread like this is started once or twice a year and it is always interesting to see what plans are being made. First my children and husband would have first option on any of the turtles or tortoises. I really do not think any of them will take one.  My youngest daughter has mentioned wanting one of the houses and I often tease she can have it, but the tortoises come with it. In reality they all would be going to different homes. I try to keep it so each species has atleast one person listed other then the first choice I have for them. The reason is incase the first person is no longer able to take them or perhaps has even died themselves. They are not to be sold. The hingebacks will be heading into breeding programs. The stars are going to be offered first to somebody as a surprise gift (they have often mentioned wanting to try stars). The Russians to a member in here, who has expressed a desire to try breeding them. And so on. Actually I have not let the folks whom I plan to offer these animals to know about it. I want it to be a gift to them when it can not change how we relate to each other in the here and now. (which is another reason I have the list of possible homes).


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2012)

Just a note to all...most zoos get their animals from approved AZA places and are restricted from taking in turtles and tortoises from the general public. If its your plan for the zoo to get your animals upon your death, then you'd better be sure beforehand that this is a possible solution.


----------



## bobbymoore (Dec 13, 2012)

I still have about 70 years left in me so ill think about it in another 29 years when I'm 50 life is to short to plan your death!


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 13, 2012)

bobbymoore said:


> I still have about 70 years left in me so ill think about it in another 29 years when I'm 50 life is to short to plan your death!



Except life isn't always nice like that and sadly even young folks die.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Dec 13, 2012)

I actually think about this a lot. I have a friend that used to have two sulcata tortoises that passed away. She loves Carl and is his nanny when I'm away but at the same time, I really have to wonder what kind of long term care she was providing the sulcatas if they both died before they were ten. She was really young when that happened though and she follows my long list of instructions when babysitting my little man so who knows.

Either that or I would get him to someone on the forum. I don't like to even imagine anyone in my family having any say about his well being. The only other animal lover in my family is my dad and even then he is not suited to care for a tortoise.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks all for the thoughtful responses. 

I find I am not so well prepared to have an answer myself. No younger family member has an interest in pets beyond dogs and cats. 

Whether your animals are a business or a pleasure (or both), I found myself wondering what kind of strange thing it would be for my wife to sort out the fate of the tortoises I have. 

Thanks again. I'll have to sort something out.

Will


----------



## TLWR (Dec 15, 2012)

Our pets are in our will, not specifically by name though as we'd have to change it as they do. Everybody knows what is to happen to our pets (right now just dogs and ducks). All with go with funds to care for them for life. The will is written as to allow for future pets that might also not be dogs or ducks.


----------



## Edna (Dec 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> bobbymoore said:
> 
> 
> > I still have about 70 years left in me so ill think about it in another 29 years when I'm 50 life is to short to plan your death!
> ...



Only the good die young, so maybe he's sending us a subtle message......


----------



## terryo (Dec 15, 2012)

Out of 5 children, as of now, I only have one who takes after me and has a love for these kind of pets. He has a turtle pond and a koi pond and he is the one who built my tortoise garden and box turtle garden, so he will get all my box turtles. As for the Cherries....well I know how he feels about them...he thinks they belong in a warm climate, and I shouldn't have them, so they will go to my friend Julie, who runs The Turtle Rescue of Long Island, and she has promsied to find a good home for them in a warm climare........but, damn....I don't want to even think of these things now!


----------



## Greek914 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow, I was just thinking about this the other day. I am 40 so it is past time to think about this. I wonder what are the opinions of the rescue people on here? I have thought about sending turtles to a rescue to be placed if my kids don't want them, maybe with some money for care...


----------

